# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Cutting tiles the Bunnings way...

## dalejw

I was waiting for someone to get me a price on a clearance item in Bunnings yesterday when a lady came in to the toolshop looking for a tile saw. They tried to sell her a cheapie and she said that she was looking for a good one that cost about $700 that she'd seen before. 
The toolshop guy told her they didn't have one. I'd seen one at another Bunnings and knew what she was on about but I bit my tongue to see what happened next. 
After I'd been served I heard her talking to the guy that had been serving her and heard him trying to sell her a sliding compund mitre saw and a 10" diamond blade cos apparently "That would cost about $700 and that's the way most people do it". 
I had to step in then..... I mean really.... 
How does somone like that wind up selling tools.

----------


## Honorary Bloke

> How does somone like that wind up selling tools.

  Because they can walk and chew gum at the same time (maybe). :confused:   It would be too much to expect them to come to the job knowing much, but it seems a bit of training now and then would not come amiss. While a few clerks are knowledgeable, I too have had many similar experiences and have now got to the point that I intervene immediately. Otherwise, the poor customer is going to end up with the wrong materials, tool, etc. The clerks never complain because they KNOW they don't know anything, but are no doubt forbidden by store policy to admit it.  
Your Bunnings is the same as our Home Depot and Lowes. :mad:

----------


## Metal Head

*apparently "That would cost about $700 and that's the way most people do it".*   Bugger, I had been told by this guy working in the tiling section at our local bunnings, that I needed a tiling cutting machine as H2O is required in cutting with a disc generally :Rolleyes: . So I could have used my compound saw after all :Biggrin: .

----------


## silentC

If I managed a Bunnies store I would say to my staff "under no circumstances are you to give advice to anyone on anything, it is a sackable offence".  
Do you go to a supermarket and ask the checkout chick for advice on cooking a lamb roast, or how to make your souffle rise? No, you don't.  
QED.

----------


## echnidna

But if you look at all the different ways suggested on these forums to do something it is logical to expect the same variety of advice from Bunnies

----------


## Sturdee

> But if you look at all the different ways suggested on these forums to do something it is logical to expect the same variety of advice from Bunnies

  Very true, you only have to look at the " Kinda legal question........." posts. :Biggrin:    
Peter.

----------


## silentC

Yes but, whilst we are all experts and no doubt knowledgable on a great many things, we are not being paid to give advice, are we? No we are not.

----------


## bennylaird

And we are always right :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## spartan

You know I've had some hit and miss advice from bunnings...you need to pick your mark.... 
Experience should tell you what that there are certain types of people who just by their look have no idea....but I also accept that a person who has no idea in the first place may accept advice from another person who has no idea.... 
Anyways, I have got some good advice from a real painter working at bunnings. 
I was painting by new ceiling and was having a real hard time because its 3.6m high etc, I was looking for an easier way...I was looking at an expensive spray gun when he said....you need this better roller and a better quality extension handle..the one I had had too much flex...he then showed me some techniques and it was all easy from there.... :Biggrin:   
On the other side of things, I went into the electrical department to pick some weatherproof powerpoints (couldn't be bothered getting them from work), when I overheard a 12 year old sales clerk telling a customer that 1mm cable was fine for connecting up his new powerpoint....:mad:  
I went over and pointed to the sign that say you need to be qualified and licensced etc...know that that the clown would go ahead anyway.... I then said, "A professional would use this grade of cable....

----------


## Pulse

I think these companies also have a responsibility to pay their employees to acknowledge their specialist skills and knowledge. I bet they are all on retail awards despite being plumbers, electricians, painters etc. Most probably want stable work or had old injuries which prevent them working in the trade. 
My partner's mum works for sp*tlight, paid peanuts, about $15ph, despite years of owning her own business installing and making curtains. They still have huge queues of unhappy customers waiting so she can cut the material and take the money..... and let her know if she takes 35 insstead of 30 minutes for lunch....not exactly recognising their prior skills... 
Pay peanuts.. get monkeys I spose..... 
Cheers
Pulse

----------


## DAMOOSE

You have to hand it to the "BUNNIES" Dude 
Latteral thinking on hes part ........   =D 
1 + 1 = a $700 Tile saw

----------


## dalejw

> But if you look at all the different ways suggested on these forums to do something it is logical to expect the same variety of advice from Bunnies

  Maybe so but there is a bit of a difference between should I cut the dados in my book case with a router bit or a dado blade in the TS to can I try and force this diamond blade through a piece of porcelain without water cooling... 
Some advice offers a difference in opinion. Some is expensive and straight out wrong...

----------


## felixe

My last experience wasn't that dangerous, but.....
I have noticed recently the local Bunnings(s') in my area have a shortage of the cheap Indian sash clamps - and just when I want some more. 
I went to my local Bunnings and couldn't find any, so I asked to toolshop guy, "do you have any sash clamps"?
Reply - _I don't know, this is my second day and I don't know all the products"_  :Biggrin:  :confused: 
Hmmm.... fair enough?? But he didn't know what they were (his admission) and then he wouldn't exert himself to find out when the next lot were coming in! 
I could have pushed the issue, but I just walked out muttering to my missus that I should have known better to go there and should have just gone straight to Trade tools! - Stupid me.

----------


## dazzler

> If I managed a Bunnies store I would say to my staff "under no circumstances are you to give advice to anyone on anything, it is a sackable offence".  
> Do you go to a supermarket and ask the checkout chick for advice on cooking a lamb roast, or how to make your souffle rise? No, you don't.  
> QED.

  
hee hee  :Biggrin:

----------


## dazzler

Actually I think we let the buggers off too easy. 
When they open a new one of these things there seems to be knowledgable types all over the place, free drinks if its hot, free snags etc and the poor little trader, the one who actually knew the answers to our questions, goes under. 
We reap what we sow :Rolleyes:

----------


## felixe

True Dazzler, too true! :Shock: 
So what are we gonna do about it?

----------

